# Windows 7 and Alibre ver 11.2



## Andy_B (Nov 16, 2009)

Crashed one of my computers and upgraded to Windows 7. Had no problem with it recognizing my accessories and software from other vendors in general. That's good. ;D ;D ;D But Alibre ver11.2 cannot be loaded on Windows 7, you must upgrade to ver 12. th_wtf1 Checked the Alibre website and that's the way it is. :redface2:
I have another machine with Windows XP installed, so loaded it on there, got a new site license # and now I'm a happy camper. Thm: If you have Alibre ver11.2 be sure to keep an XP machine operable.


----------



## eskimobob (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up andy


----------



## LADmachining (Nov 22, 2009)

I have encountered this problem since upgrading to Win 7.

On my day-to-day laptop, I use Sun's Virtualbox to create a virtual XP machine within the windows 7 environment. Runs pretty well, no lags or hang-ups so far. The laptop is quite a powerful machine (Dual core 2.53Ghz, 3Gb RAM), but if the virtual machine is the only thing running, it should be fine on a lesser spec machine.

Once the virtual machine is created, it can be swapped between machines at will. This means that any program licences can be registered once on the virtual XP machine, and then used on any other machine using Virtualbox. Not sure if there are clauses in the licence agreement relating to this, but as long as you only run one instance of the virtual XP machine at a time, there shouldn't be a problem.

There are other virtual machines out there besides Virtualbox, but the proce is right (free ;D) and I have had no issues with it. I did try Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, but it had a few issues, plus I am not sure if it works under Win 7.

Link:- http://www.virtualbox.org/

Regards,

Anthony


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2009)

I have used albre CAD with vista with no apparent problems I have stuggled with doing threads and putting chamfers and radius edges on ends of bolts etc but i think it is just me on the learning curve.
Tin


----------

